# Whats Your Dream Tank?



## OhioPlantedtankguy (Aug 7, 2008)

Dreaming is a good thing so lets hear what your Dream tank set up would be. At a minimum the hardware you want. what plants and fish that would be great too!

Ill go first.

The tank:500 - 8 Wide 96 x 48 x 25 Tall,Reef-Ready,3 Glass Wall Overflows,2 holes for EACH overflow, starphire glass on the front and side panels, black silicone on vertical seams,black plastic acrylic covers that fit overflow,6 bulkheads, 125 Wide Acrylic Aquarium Customized Sump Tank. Cost for tank:4017.00

Filtration: Nu-Clear Aquarium-Model 522 - 18 sq. ft. 100 Micron Mechanical & Carbon Filter x 1,Model 533 - 30 sq. ft. 25 Micron Mechanical & Carbon Filter x2, Model 546 - Biological Filter with Bio-Disc x1,Model 547 - Biological Filter x2,Model 566 - Activated Carbon Filter x3.
Filtration cost:1286.00

Heaters: WON Pro-Heat LCD Digital 1000W Titanium Heater x5
Heater Cost:730.00

Lighting Fixtures: 48 inch 8x54W Sunlight Supply Tek Light High Output Fluorescent Lighting Fixture x4
Fixture Cost:1948.00

T5 Light Bulbs: UVL 46 Inch T5 V-HO AquaSun Bulb 10000K (54W/85W) x 8
54 Watt, 46 Inch T5 Long Life High Output Cool White Fluorescent Bulb 4100K x8
54 Watt, 46 Inch T5 Long Life High Output Bright White Fluorescent Bulb 5000k x8
54 Watt, 46 Inch T5 Long Life High Output Daylight White Fluorescent Bulb 6500k x8
Bulb Cost:495.00

Pump: Danner Mag-Drive Supreme 24 2400 GPH Pump x1
Pump Cost:183.00

UV Sterilization: Current USA 40 watt Gamma Ultraviolet Sterilizer x 3
UVS cost:540.00

CO2 : Aluminum Co2 Cylinders 50 lbs, Ideal CO2 Regulator(Green Leaf)Brass CO2 Manifold - Triple with Bubble Counters(green leaf),CO2 Reactor 1000 by AquaMedic.x3, Maxi-Jet 900 Powerhead x 3.
Co2 Cost:767.00

Substrate:Aquarium Pharmaceuticals First Layer Pure Laterite 55oz x8(bottom layer),CaribSea Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate 20 lb x15(middle layer), Seachem Flourite Black 7kg / 15.4lbs x25 (Top layer)
Substrate cost:1165.00

Driftwood:4 large pieces
Driftwood Cost: appox 120.00

Supplments:Rex Grigg Fert Package , Seachem Prime 2 L.
Supplment cost:61.00(to start)

Rock Work: Lace Rock appox 200 lbs
Rock Cost 88.00

The Plants:Marsilea quadrifolia x10 bunches(or how ever its sold),Amazon Sword "Giant Mother Plant" (Echinodorus bleheri) Pot (20"-24+")x 3,Java Moss (Vesicularia Dubyana)x2 (2 lbs total), Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae)(2 sq foot coverage)
Plant cost:275.00

Fish:Undecided
Fish Cost: Will budget 500.00 for fish since im unsure at this time of what kind.
Misc Plumbing Parts: Budgeting 200.00 for misc plumbing parts.
Stand:Budget 2500.00
Total Cost(drum roll please):14,875.00


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

You need to add one thing, a fulltime guy to maintain it. That would be quite the chore.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 30, 2008)

my dream tank is a little more out there than yours is

Tank: my dream tank will be 6-7in tall and 8in deep and would follow the joint where the wall meets the ceiling and would follow every wall in the house(except for bathrooms and kitchen) and would all be intersected to make one very long tank

Substrate: I would probably use play sand for most of the substrate but might use different substrates for different rooms like black for one room and brown for another things like that

Filtration: I would use a canister filter for the main filtration and small sponge filters placed periodically through the tank with powerheads moving water around to make sure there are no dead spots and to make every section has clean water flowing through it

Heating: I would use an inline filter on the canister filter and small 50-100W heaters through out the tank to keep everything at a steady temp.

Lighting: I would have all the lighting in the attic so i dont have to have the tank sitting too low on the wall (except for a couple inches so i can access the contents inside the tank)

Decorum: I will have small broad leafed plants around the tank at random locations, SMALL pieces of driftwood also randomly located around the tank

Inhabitants: Many small schools of different tetra, small schools of habrosus, pygmy, and hastatus cory(2-3 schools of each), a decent amount of male guppy and endler, and if they will fit a few GBR, Gold rams, bolivians, and some appisto's, and 10-15 otto both affinis and zebra


----------



## OhioPlantedtankguy (Aug 7, 2008)

Mustang Boy said:


> my dream tank is a little more out there than yours is
> 
> Tank: my dream tank will be 6-7in tall and 8in deep and would follow the joint where the wall meets the ceiling and would follow every wall in the house(except for bathrooms and kitchen) and would all be intersected to make one very long tank
> 
> ...


Cool idea!


----------



## OhioPlantedtankguy (Aug 7, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> You need to add one thing, a fulltime guy to maintain it. That would be quite the chore.


nah i would just make you come to Ohio and help!lol


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Mine would be a 125 in the wall tank full of white goldfish and all the best things that goldfish need.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 30, 2008)

OhioPlantedtankguy said:


> Cool idea!


yea i was showin a picture of 2 tanks that were connected through a giant hamster tube(for lack of a better description) across a restaurant and we got to talkin about how they did it and then my moms boyfriend said imagine having a tank that went around the ceiling and from there i started planning in my head and that is eventually what i came up with


----------



## OhioPlantedtankguy (Aug 7, 2008)

Mustang Boy said:


> yea i was showin a picture of 2 tanks that were connected through a giant hamster tube(for lack of a better description) across a restaurant and we got to talkin about how they did it and then my moms boyfriend said imagine having a tank that went around the ceiling and from there i started planning in my head and that is eventually what i came up with


One day when your rich and famous right? thats about when ill get my dream tank lol


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

OhioPlantedtankguy said:


> nah i would just make you come to Ohio and help!lol


I talk to you enough on MSN/Yahoo, we wouldnt have anything to talk about if I was to come out. Plus, you couldnt afford to keep me in beer.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 30, 2008)

OhioPlantedtankguy said:


> One day when your rich and famous right? thats about when ill get my dream tank lol


well once i get my own house in a few years i will probably start planning it and start building it room by room and start stock piling all of the filters and lights and all that that will be needed

i just gotta figure out how im gonna get all of the base made cause there is no way that i will be able to have one continuous base so a bunch of pieces will have to be siliconed together and i hope that is safe and i do plan on having a support for underneath it that attaches to studs in the wall and will follow the entire tank so it may work


----------



## OhioPlantedtankguy (Aug 7, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> I talk to you enough on MSN/Yahoo, we wouldnt have anything to talk about if I was to come out. Plus, you couldnt afford to keep me in beer.


lmao soo true you drink to much beer


----------

